

Ask HN: How do you evaluate an equity opportunity? - davidrw

I am looking for a tech cofounder for multiple web and mobile app projects. B2B and B2C. What is the criteria that top developers use to decide whether they join a startup?
======
mikemoyer
Hi, I developed a model for equity sharing called a Grunt Fund. It makes sure
everyone gets a share that is proportionate to what they contribute. The book
is on amazon.com, it's called Slicing Pie (mike moyer)

~~~
davidrw
that'll probably be helpful once I have potential cofounders in place. I need
help identifying and soliciting candidates first.

------
dsolomon
Same as they would for any other company.

